# Quadsuits foams?



## NotAwareofLife (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm in the midst of making a quadsuit. (A Toothless quadsuit) And I'm wondering what the best type of foam for quadsuit heads, padding, shaping of the legs I could use. Mainly the head. I'm aware of the different type of foams, like high density, regular density, insolation foam, upholstery foam, etc. But was wondering what the best kind of foam there is when making a quadsuit head. Just wondering to make the best choice for lightness, durability, etc.


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2011)

I would use pink insulation foam for the head and moulding of the legs.


----------

